# Out of the darkness, into the light with HOPE



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My Maltese family has been such a comfort to me in this terrible despair. I know that many of you cried, as I have when other little ones left the earth.

Now I want to share my joy with you.

Last night was winter solstice, which, I may have mentioned before, has special meaning for me. It represents hope for the human condition. We return to the light and soon to rebirth, after we come through the longest dakness.

So here is my Hope. She has been with me for four hours. Melissa of Alexis Maltese was so kind to let me have a beautiful little puppy, that she intended to keep.

This little dog is giving me the Christmas gift we all wish for, for ourselves and loved ones: Joy Hope & Peace

I wish the same for each and everyone of you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia,

Your heart has been lifted. She is a little angel, and so appropriately named. Be certain to give her a bunch of hugs and kisses from us. You really are a special woman. Congrats on finding the perfect little angel.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sylvia, now you have me crying tears of happiness. What a wonderful gift for you. I know little Hope will help you heal. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

How wonderful for you! My Christmas wish for you is that little Hope will lighten your heart, heal it and bring you many, many years of joy and happiness. A very appropriate name "Hope"....there is always that isn't there.....


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylvia:

What a wonderful gift with an appropriate name. With my Trissie, bringer of joy, and your Hope, I think we and all of our friends, family and SM family are set for only good things to come. 

How old is she? She looks around Trissie's age--they can be friends!

xoxo
Kim


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my God, I am crying out loud! How can this be! A christmas Miracle for sure! How precious is Hope!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She turned 12 weeks on December 20th


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> She turned 12 weeks on December 20th


Trissie's older--she was born on 8/28. She'll be 16 weeks on 12/28--close enough!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful precious face! I'm so happy for you Sylvia. I know that she'll bring you happiness and joy! I love her name, and what it stands for. 

.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so happy for you and she is just precious


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylvia, I am so happy for you. Hope is your Christmas miracle.

Hope is adorable. I love her name ... it's perfect in so many ways.

I love the picture you sent me. You look so happy with her. You might want to share it here so all of your friends can see the joy on your face.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

May Hope bring you comfort to your heart during this time... I know she will :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, from tears to Hope, yes hope. You made my Christmas just a little more special Sylvia :wub:
I want to see that picture Marie is talking about, Please


Hope you have no idea the joy and love you bring to your new mommy and daddy, sissy and brother. God is so good.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your new found "Hope". I am so happy for you. I'm sure she will make this Christmas extra special for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this on FB. I'm so happy for you. Hope will heal your heart.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweet little bundle to love and a sweet name.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Sylvia I am so happy for you. I will have to make a trip up to meet hope.
More pictures please!!

How is Meme handling all this?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

God bless Melissa from Alexis Maltese.:innocent:

Sylvia...What a glorious gift of "Hope" that you needed ....that we all needed! 
Tears of joy falling here...she is precious!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I'm so thrilled for you. She is off the charts adorable esp with that little tongue sticking out. Just love Hope....and her name. :wub: How wonderful of Melissa from Alexis Maltese. Really this group is so amazing. I remember when Linda's Bonnie died so tragically and suddenly and how everyone here rallied together to help with staggering vet expenses and Stacy of Bellarata Maltese came through with Bounce, who is so beloved by Linda. Just incredible that so many long time members care so much about each other, whether they met them or not and are there for each other in sorrow and joy. This forum astounds me. 
What a Merry Christmas this will be. I think that Fifi is happy that her mom is so happy again. :heart:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

H..............Ho ho ho, here comes Christmas with a special bundle of joy:aktion033:

O..............onto a long life with a special mommy:smootch:

P..............please, more pictures:woohoo2:

E..............ecstatic, this is what we all feel:yahoo::clap::yahoo::clap::yahoo::clap:



Please tell us more about Hope, and how it all came about.
We are so excited for this new Fluff arrival:happy:





.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Sylie, thank you for sharing Hope With all of us. What a joyous event. Everyone here shared your pain as only the SM family can. This will be the start of a wonderful new year for you and yours! Fifi now has peace at the Rainbow Bridge knowing her Mommy has love to help heal her heart. I know are babies worry over us as we do them. Hope is perfect!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylvia, I am beyond thrilled for you. Hope is amazingly beautiful and I know she will help heal your broken heart.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Hope is just precious. You have a true Christmas miracle there.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

HOPE. What a wonderful name. Now I am crying again, but happy tears.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I admire your courage, and truly HOPE that you find real love again now w. this new little one! 
We love you, my friend.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy for you...she is beautiful!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how absolutely adorable this wittle Hope is! What a sweet thing for Melissa to do for you.

Looking forward to more pictures of this sweet little girl.

Wishing you a very Blessed Christmas.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, a Christmas miracle for you Sylvia, but the rest of us too! We will all rest easier knowing you have Hope!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl, and what a lovely thing for her to come to you. With the help of this little one, and your friends, may your spirits be lifted and love surround you. :grouphug:


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh wow!!!

What an absolutely adorable baby!!! You probably went to **** and came to heaven all in one week. Congratulations. I'm sure she will wipe your tears away. I know Beamer did for me.

Congratulations!:wub:

Love Maximus & Beamer


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your adorable family addition!

May she bring lots of joy into your life and help to heal your broken heart quickly.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

How wonderful Sylvia,I am so happy for you.I hope that little HOPE will bring you comfort and peace and joy while mending your broken heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((((SYLVIA))))) share more pictures :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe..so happy for you! Merry Christmas!:wub: Hope is beautiful!:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylvia,
What a wonderful Chrismas story of love and hope. I was moved to tears when I saw your good news. Hope is so precious; I want to reach through the screen and hug her. What an amazing woman Melissa of Alexis Maltese must be! What a gift of love. You deserve this miracle, Sylvia. Fifi must be so happy that her mommy has another fluff that will brighten your world again. 

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks you wonderful friends. We were without power all day, so I had to snuggle a silky soft ball of love to keep warm.

She is wonderful. She is funny, sweet, lovable, beautiful and full of joyous energy.Last night I went to bed without crying. I think of my precious Fifi a thousand times a day, but I don't cry. I pick up my little puppy, hold her close to my heart and send only loving thoughts to my angel.

Today was sort of a lost day....I will get to pictures real soon, I promise.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Thanks you wonderful friends. We were without power all day, so I had to snuggle a silky soft ball of love to keep warm.
> 
> She is wonderful. She is funny, sweet, lovable, beautiful and full of joyous energy.Last night I went to bed without crying. I think of my precious Fifi a thousand times a day, but I don't cry. I pick up my little puppy, hold her close to my heart and send only loving thoughts to my angel.
> 
> Today was sort of a lost day....I will get to pictures real soon, I promise.




perfect day:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

She is so cute! :wub: Congrats!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sylvia, she is beautiful.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sylvia, this just warms my heart. I'm so happy for you and that you are finding peace and comfort with this beautiful little baby.


----------

